# Solved: Error 1402 While Installing Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

I have spent at least six hours (probably longer) researching and attempting to install a recently purchased download version of Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus.

I spent a good deal of time uninstalling (completely) a previous, nag-screened unregistered, copy of Office 2010. I used the Microsoft Cleanup Utility. I ran several programs to clean up after all this, including Crap Cleaner.

Each time I go to install Office, I enter the key (#), and get the prompt saying that there is ERROR 1402. Setup cannot open the registry key.

I have done at least a dozen things to resolve this issue, including doing a diagnostic boot, with only essential services and processes running; disabled the firewall and virus protection; read of various other remedies, none of which has worked.

I have gone to regedit several time trying to change permissions of certain registry files. Some seem to change okay. Others will change, then when I click okay, the permissions resort back to what they were prior. Other things, like clicking certain boxes about inheritance, won't stick ticked. I find the whole permissions thing a nightmare.

My head is spinning. Is there a tried-and-true remedy for fixing this issue? 

Another question: Does Microsoft provide free installation support for its Office products?

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated!





Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16384 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 941768 MB, Free - 664695 MB; D: Total - 11997 MB, Free - 1462 MB; L: Total - 1430795 MB, Free - 1422280 MB; M: Total - 2861584 MB, Free - 2336868 MB; N: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 434759 MB; O: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 922015 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2A86
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you attempted to install Office by browsing the CD and using the Run as Administrator option on the Setup.exe ?


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

I wish I had the CD. I purchased a downloadable version only. It came down as one exe file. I right click and run as administrator but get the same prompt.

Any other suggestions? I am really desperate here, having exhausted most other suggested solutions.


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

Very difficult to have suggestions as your description is specifically unspecific. Basically, it says you have done many things over many hours, but to actually help, we need to know what things, and what the results of each were. I have a feeling this may not help, but it is worth a try if you have not all ready done it. Drop to a command prompt being run as Admin and paste in this:
*secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose

*Depending on your setup, some may fail, but others should work, and hopefully a part that works could resolve it.


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

Thank you, 20_2_Many, for your reply. I completely understand that I have not cited the various solutions I have attempted. The most recent has been precisely what you suggest. I will post the log here. It basically says that many, many files in the machine\software\classes section of the registry are denied access. After running the command prompt, I tried again installing Office, with the same blocking prompt of Error 1402. I truly wish, as you hoped, that any part that worked would resolve it.

On the subject of permissions, I am ready to pull my hair. Why does MS make this so complicated? I have gone into the permissions area several times. In each instance, I seem to be gaining full control, then when I reopen the permissions area, it still does not give me full control.

Thank you for your patience, honesty, and frustration with my less than explicit answers!


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

you should be able to go to HKLM > Software and right click, choose permissions, select Full Control for Everyone and that permission should stick. Try it out, if your install works, put it back.
The permissions are a bit complicated and hairy because people like to play long before they have a clue. The consequences of playing with permissions can make a computer a paperweight (same as wandering aimlessly through the registry). I'll check later - probably tomorrow - have things I have to get done now,


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

Eureka, 20_2_Many. Before I had an opportunity to read your excellent lead, I talked to someone who suggested that I create an administrator account. I thought that I WAS the administrator, but it seems there is a level of administrator account that supersedes my being administrator. Anyway I entered the following in the command prompt: net user administrator /active:yes
and, voila, upon logging in under this account, the program installed flawlessly. There is a God, and it ain't Microsoft.

I appreciate your suggestions and am sorry I didn't get to try your last one. As creator of the thread, I will declare it resolved.


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

Good Deal! Glad to hear it!


----------

